# My ebay purchase today



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Got my hands on some rare roller guides today. They are made by Fin Nor Miami. They are the tycoon series. Anyone else heard of these guides?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't know much about them, but have a set wrapped on an vintage rod.


----------

